# Computer Won't Play DVDs



## Wolverinegal (Jun 5, 2007)

Recently I sent my computer into a local computer shop to fix it from some spyware related problems. Now that I have it back I can't get it to play any DVDs.
I'm running Windows xp on a dell inspirion 6000.
I'll put the DVD in and open up Windows Media Player and when I try to play the DVD an error window pops up saying "Windows Media Player cannot play the DVD because a compatable DVD decoder is not installed on your computer" I followed the 'web help' button but couldn't get anything helpful...  

My computer opens up cds and Windows Media Player is getting the information from the dvd (by that I mean the title and such) but it won't play it.

thanks for helping!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did you have some other DVD playing software like PowerDVD that wasn't reinstalled? That comes with a decoder.

If you don't have that you can get a freeware DVD player VLC media player


----------



## Wolverinegal (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

